# Heard My First TiVo Radio Ad Today



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

This was (obviously) showcasing the Bolt. Has TiVo ever done a radio ad buy for a new product before? If they have, I've never heard one.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I caught the end of a Bolt radio ad earlier this week on a local AM news station. Sounded like it was focusing on SkipMode and seemed to have a "manly" theme. Guess that ties into Ira alluding that they changed the Tivo logo to be more masculine. Sorry ladies


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Interesting. The one I heard today was also on the local AM news station.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Funny that they use radio advertising for a TV-based device. I've been waiting to see more print based adverts in magazines like Entertainment Weekly.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've heard ads here on talk radio in DFW area..


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Given the clear pattern of where theses ads are being run, I'm guessing one of the main target demos is Baby Boomer men?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> Given the clear pattern of where theses ads are being run, I'm guessing one of the main target demos is Baby Boomer men?


Is there data on who listens to these AM news broadcasts? I am a Baby Boomer male who lives in a pretty rural area and I haven't listened to AM radio in years. I know my 80+ year old parents do, but I don't know of anyone else.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Heard an ad on Comedy Central via SiriusXM today.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Is there data on who listens to these AM news broadcasts? I am a Baby Boomer male who lives in a pretty rural area and I haven't listened to AM radio in years. I know my 80+ year old parents do, but I don't know of anyone else.


I know my 80 year old parents still listen to FM. But I stopped listening to FM a while ago now. 

Traffic was the last thing left that I used for FM radio for. Now I could never use the radio again for traffic after using Google maps for up to minute, accurate traffic info.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I've heard it a couple times on Fox News radio on SiriusXM


----------

